# Audi R8 LMS has hit the track....allready!



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

The R8 LMS r16 has made its track debut at the FIA 
gt3 test at paul recard a week ago, strange that no one has picked up on this. 
Frank Biela was driving the Team Rosberg entry. Glad to see franky still in an Audi.
Cant wait for the gt seasons to start, 12 of these racing all year







and more next year.
Anyone know which chassis the teams are getting? I know audi sport italia got chassis 101.

http://www.fiagt3.com/gallery.php


_Modified by lappies at 11:13 AM 3/23/2009_


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8 LMS has hit the track....allready! (lappies)*









And the Team presentation for the Belgiam GT Championship entered R8 LMS by Pheonix racing has been launched, to be driven by ex Audi BTCS drivers Jean-Francois Hemroulle and Timo Verbergt 

http://www.belgiangt.com/en/pi....html


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8 LMS has hit the track....allready! (lappies)*

























At the VLN test


_Modified by lappies at 11:03 AM 3/29/2009_


----------

